# Bellas gone off her food



## Bella16 (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi hoping we're overreacting, 

Bellas been off her food for around 4/5 days now. 

She's pooping fine and drinking as normal but seems to have gone off her kibble Wainwrights. 

To tempt her we've been putting warm water in with her kibble thinking it could be her teeth playing her up but she's fine chewing her antler bone and will eat any treat no problem and frozen kong. 

We take her food up after 30 mins, for the first few days she would leave her breakfast and just eat a bit of her dinner

We change her food flavor most months turkey -
Salmon - lamb

What with Christmas coming up would it be worth getting her into the vets?


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

I would be concerned if it goes beyond that. 5 days is a pretty long time. Please ensure it eats something even if you have to do it with your hands, also give some treats between meals. I would also recommend supplements they're pretty good for the overall health of your pet.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

She must be eating something for her to continue pooping. You may try switching brands. Switch to canned or even raw. The thing about changing flavors but not brands is that they still use similar base ingredients and for picky dogs, they acclimate to the brand. My two get raw and switch their protein for every meal. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bella16 (Jun 17, 2016)

Lexi&Beemer;2036621858 said:


> She must be eating something for her to continue pooping. You may try switching brands. Switch to canned or even raw. The thing about changing flavors but not brands is that they still use similar base ingredients and for picky dogs, they acclimate to the brand. My two get raw and switch their protein for every meal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


She is eating but just picking today's shes had 90g this morning only after putting warm water on her food then managed to eat her even going meal with water again apart from that she's her usual self running around etc I might look into adding some wet food maybe


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I would recommend trying raw, just my opinion but I feel it's the best most natural way to feed your dog. The more I learn about kibble the more I dislike it.


----------



## Bella16 (Jun 17, 2016)

Well she's still not eating properly so we've booked to see the vet later today


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Best of luck at the vet, better to be safe than sorry in my book. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Bella16 (Jun 17, 2016)

Back from the vet Bella had a slightly raised temperature and slight fever and has put her on a course of antibiotics synulox


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Poor thing. Hope she feels better. Aren't they the smarted. Even though we don't speak their language, they learn to communicate. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hope Bella is ok... A few things occur to me. Am I right that Bella is about 8 months old? Has she had a season yet or is she spayed? It is not unusual for bitches coming into season to go off their food a bit. Either way at around 8 months it is also the case that your pup's growth rate is slowing right down and so her appetite may drop. It also sounds as if her appetite is fine and she has plenty of treats. I would cut out super tasty stuffed longs and only offer kibble as treats.
Monitor your pup's weight to check she is not actually loosing weight.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hope she feels better soon


----------



## Bella16 (Jun 17, 2016)

Marzi said:


> Hope Bella is ok... A few things occur to me. Am I right that Bella is about 8 months old? Has she had a season yet or is she spayed? It is not unusual for bitches coming into season to go off their food a bit. Either way at around 8 months it is also the case that your pup's growth rate is slowing right down and so her appetite may drop. It also sounds as if her appetite is fine and she has plenty of treats. I would cut out super tasty stuffed longs and only offer kibble as treats.
> Monitor your pup's weight to check she is not actually loosing weight.


She's had her first season which finished about 2-3 weeks ago,she's going to be booked in for February to be spayed,we didn't really notice a loss of appetite.

She was weighed at the vets and she's 8.5kg.

I meant to ask about tapeworm as I've read on this forum that advocate doesn't cover all worm types and that some people use drontal plus?


----------



## Bella16 (Jun 17, 2016)

Thought I'd update she's still hit & miss with her food. 

She was due to be spayed Monday but when we answered a few questions from the vet she checked her temp which was higher than before Christmas and decided against spaying her. We've had full blood test done which has all come back fine . Bellas lost a little weight also which we expected as she's not eating much. 

Bellas now on noroclav 250mg & meta cam 1.5mg for 5 days. 

She's still her normal nutty self running around etc going toilet fine and drinking apart from grinding her teeth a little at night. 

Weve switched her food to arden grange from Wainwrights just to see if that would interest her it did at the start now she's gone back to being fussy.


----------



## Bella16 (Jun 17, 2016)

Double post


----------



## LPC (Jan 22, 2017)

How is Bella now? Did your vet do a test of faeces for worms? That would be worth doing, if not done already.


----------



## Bella16 (Jun 17, 2016)

LPC said:


> How is Bella now? Did your vet do a test of faeces for worms? That would be worth doing, if not done already.


She seems OK now fingers crossed shes over it

The vet did a blood test in which everything came back fine.

We finished the course the vet gave us.


----------

